# Wiggins 2012 Training Question



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

I seem to recall some TV commentator mentioning during the recent Tour de France that Wiggins 2012 training included rowing training methods (or maybe just advise from rowing coaching staff). This seem interesting (at least to me) as both Team GB cycling and rowing are two sports that have benefits from national lotto donations, with each witnessing some impressive 2012 results.

Has anyone else heard this, and is so, any details or leads.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Something to that effect, cycling and rowing were two sports selected by the Ministry of Sport to receive funding from a particular tax (or some other revenue source, not sure). 

This is why GB track / Chris Hoy etc did so well in the last few years, and the road team / Sky are sort of the culmination / follow-on from that. 

As to particular training methods (distinct from funding), I think the Sky coach is a former swim coach, and has applied those training methods to cycling. 

Again, all from fuzzy memory.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

as far as physically training, i think they would both concentrate on power:weight. aside from that, i dunno.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

IIRC, his new coach has a background in swimming and incorporated an approach that involves lesser periodization. It's been my personal experience (daughter is a competitive swimmer) that swimming workouts tend to be mostly what in cycling training we'd consider hard workouts. They do that all season. Not very much time in what would be compared to L2 type intensity. It seems like a crazy approach that's designed to create burnout, but when I question the coaches - from their perspective in that system it's all they know.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Found this article about Wiggo and the use of rowing training methods. Thanks to all for the replies.

Endurance training: large amounts of low-intensity training can develop base conditioning and aid recovery


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

@Creaky - the funding comes from the National Lottery, not a tax (although it has been called a tax on the poor by some...)

The trainer (Tim Kerrison) worked for British Swimming before joining Sky. There's an article about him, and the rest of the back room training staff here


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Back in the late 80's Andy Hampsten rowed. 
If I remember correctly he did so gain lower back strength.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I did some searching on this topic. There isn't a whole lot of available information as to what Tim Kerrison's approach is all about. Probably the most meaningful tidbit is Wiggins saying that he's trying to stay at 95-97% of maximum ability throughout the year. It's also interesting that he's cut back on competition days, apparently using those as maximum-effort events.

I would have thought I'd find some scholarly papers or magazine articles authored by Kerrison, but there was not much out there. If anyone knows of any please post them.

Ten training tips from Brad Wiggins. Not exactly the Kerrison Method, but interesting.

CycleSport article on how Kerrison got involved with Team GB and Wiggins.

Wiggins trains at altitude, from CyclingWeekly.

Kerrison quoted in a puff piece at MailOnline.

An article from British Swimming, co-authored by Kerrison.

JSR


----------

